# Tupperdor + Boveda without Hygrometer



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

Can I get away with it for 1-3 months?
Bad idea?


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

that'll work, boveda packs are spot on.....some spanish cedar would also be good.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

jimbo1 said:


> that'll work, boveda packs are spot on.....some spanish cedar would also be good.


^ This.

In an air tight tupperdor the boveda pack will last a long long time. I have boveda packs from a little less than a year ago in a tupperdor and still are spot on. Every once in a while I toss a hygrometer in there and they are still good.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

agree with Jim - youll be fine with that setup


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

My cheap canadian heart has heard exactly what it wanted to!


----------



## billjohnson (Mar 4, 2012)

blackadam said:


> Tupperdor + Boveda without Hygrometer??


I've been doing this exact thing in a Sterilite Ultra-Latch 18 quart. Anyone use this?? Know if it's airtight enough to not own a hygo and just replace the Bovedas every 4-5 months??? Thanks!


----------



## crazystix (Oct 13, 2011)

I have several tupperdors that I use for overflow purchases and they work great. I use the Gladware potluck size containers (about $2 each on Amazon and hold about 15-20 cigars) with 1 Boveda 65% pack and the cigars maintain perferctly. The Boveda packets last a really long time in plastic containers. I've had some in there for close to a year and they still feel fully charged. Like others have suggested, I also drop a small piece of cedar in the tupperdors.


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

You'll have a stack of those tupperdors before long. Might as well get ready to make a coolidor with some KL.


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

I was thinking of doing this, myself.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

FYI- Boveda packs can be re-charged, but em in a sealed container w/ a glass of D/W for a couple of weeks and they soak it up.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes and that's the setup I have for quite a few of my containers.
I cut Spanish cedar to fit the bottom and sides, toss in the cigars and a 65% Boveda pack and close it up.
When I've tossed in a hygro to check its been right on the money.
Oh and I've had some packs in there for over a year and a half. They don't lose rH unless you're opening it all the time.


----------



## Jbruno (Mar 23, 2012)

Where can you pick up spanish cedar? I don't imagine that is the same cedar they sell at Lowe's or HD, or is it?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

spanish cedar isnt cedar. its in the mahogany family. you will want to check out a place that sells exotic woods. i'm sure someone here will chime in with a url of a reputable source.

edit: or you can go to a local shop and ask for cigar boxes and bust then up and use those. some people also use the thin cedar that is inserted in a box that rests on top of the cigars.


----------



## Jbruno (Mar 23, 2012)

Unfortunatley no local shop, and all the local tobacco shops sell are a few Acids, it seems everything else is in a cardboard box. Nearest decent B&M is about 85 miles away


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I get my sc from Woodcraft. It's a national chain specializing in woodworking. Theres a store about 15 minutes from my house.
Woodcraft usually has several thicknesses to choose from including veneers. Boards are usually 4' long.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Jbruno said:


> Unfortunatley no local shop, and all the local tobacco shops sell are a few Acids, it seems everything else is in a cardboard box. Nearest decent B&M is about 85 miles away


Cardboard boxes like the box in the photo on the right? If so, you can use those. (They are spanish cedar with paper around them and they will breath just fine)


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

Went to the B&M today. when I was checking out I asked if I could purchase some of the filler blocks (there may be a better name for these) that sit in the boxes. The guy who works there gave me 4, no charge.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Old E. said:


> Went to the B&M today. when I was checking out I asked if I could purchase some of the filler blocks (there may be a better name for these) that sit in the boxes. The guy who works there gave me 4, no charge.


nice...what B&M?


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

blackadam said:


> Can I get away with it for 1-3 months?
> Bad idea?


In my mid-sized humi (I think it's about a 150ct) I used nothing BUT humi-packs for quite some time. Actually, just checking that one now, it's still got only humidity packs in it!


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

jimbo1 said:


> nice...what B&M?


Tampa Humidor. Its a little drive for me from S. Tampa, but I do it about once a week.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Old E. said:


> Tampa Humidor. Its a little drive for me from S. Tampa, but I do it about once a week.


nice place, been there a few times, nice selection and good service, fair prices too....been to Tampa Sweethearts?, smal, but if your a Fuente fan its worth the trip to get some HTF.


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

jimbo1 said:


> nice place, been there a few times, nice selection and good service, fair prices too....been to Tampa Sweethearts?, smal, but if your a Fuente fan its worth the trip to get some HTF.


I love Tampa Humidor, and Edward's is really close to me. Definitely been to Tampa Sweethearts. I like it, and everyone I've spoken to there is super nice. Plus the fuente girl who works there is easy on the eyes. :eyebrows:
I like to go there for the rare stuff. I bought a couple short stories and Work of Arts, both in maduro, there a week or so ago. There is no break on price in there, that's for sure.


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

Is there a recommended RH for tupperware or is it a matter of taste as with a proper humidor?


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

got some cheap tupperware ($3.99 for 3 pieces) that are the lock and seal type. a small container (that is useless for my needs) and 2 that are great size for storage. One I have some 2nds in, with spanish cedar sheets that I got from a B&M store in the area (guy just gave them to me when I bought a cigar or two) and another with some regular humidor over flow. In both the tupperdors i have the silicone kitty litter in 4 to 6oz glass baby food jars and they keep a ph of 68 to 70 on a daily basis. I have one hygrometer that I go back and forth on them every week just to make sure they are ok. My humidor is a 50 count and its full to the brim, it has hygrometer and litter in it too. and stays at 68.

Tupperware with the snap/seal are the best if you can find them. And the Spanish cedar sheets are great addition to them. If you cant find those, like the other poster said, get a few boxes (usually ones that are naked, no paint, no finish on them, are Spanish cedar and can easily be broken up and used in your tupperdore.

AND, if i ever need to convert one of those to a rescue tupperdore for cigars that got dry on me from being left in my Herf-ador too long, i can simply add a few sprays of Distilled water on the kitty litter and the ph jumps pretty quickly to 72/74. pretty amazing stuff, silicone kitty litter!
View attachment 66316


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I also do the Bovedas with airtight plastic containers with some cedar. Real handy and affordable storage solution in lieu of the traditional humidors. I use a couple of 65RH packets in 10 litre Lock n Lock containers.

BTW, you can actually rejuvenate the Bovedas by placing them in an empty airtight container with a regular humidifier. I use a big jar of humi gel to do that.

The money you save from not having to buy expensive traditional humidors equals more cigars.

Mind you I also have a few humidors for posterity but for space saving aging and fuss-free general storage, my vote goes to airtight containers combined with Bovedas.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

blackadam said:


> Is there a recommended RH for tupperware or is it a matter of taste as with a proper humidor?


It's a matter of taste. I've even used the 72% packs for a few types of cigars and never had mold. I almost exclusively use the 65% packs though.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

blackadam said:


> Is there a recommended RH for tupperware or is it a matter of taste as with a proper humidor?


I made the switch from 70 to 65 years ago and haven't looked back. Smoke better, taste better IMO.
I do have one container admittedly that I do keep some in at 68 but that's only a small selection of cigars I enjoy with a bit more rH than others.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Jbruno said:


> Unfortunatley no local shop, and all the local tobacco shops sell are a few Acids, it seems everything else is in a cardboard box. Nearest decent B&M is about 85 miles away


Jon, having sp cedar is not mandatory in a tupperdor, but if you want some, you might be able to buy some scrap pieces from Ed (WaxingMoon). He was selling priority boxes of scrap pretty cheap a while back.

Here is a link to one of his posts....you can PM & ask him about it

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/retailer-profit-sales-forum/307449-special-get-build-humidors.html


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2011)

I have had no problems with mine I have had a couple of them for nearly a year to deal with my overflow and have hadno trouble. The Boveda packs are still really charged and the Rh seems to be holding well.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

I quarantine all CC purchases in my old tubberware container for a week at least prior to adding them to the old coolerdor.


----------

